# So How many are left



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Just out of curiosity how many of you are still left on Hobby Talk since the opening of the other board.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*I'm still here.*

Hello Capt. I'm more of a lurker since I can't contribute much to your forum. Does that count as still being here?

Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

What other board?


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

This one:

http://p220.ezboard.com/bculttvman

Steve "CultTVman" maoved his BB to a new location.

I frequent both, as I suspect many will. People who only hung at the Cult BB wil probably just stay there. Here and the Cult BB, I'm mostly just a lurker.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

He may be referring to CultTVman's new board.

- GJS


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm still here. It's just more places to visit everyday. I've still got my little sci-fi hardware board at the Clubhouse too!
But I like dropping in here and the PL board and the Assembly Line and the Modeler's Resource boards too. I haven't been posting as much or with much to show. Lot's of stuff happening with the family and I've started class (AutoCAD 3D!!). So, if I can scrape together some time, I'll try to work on a model or live vicariously through the other poster's efforts!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I think most all of us are still here. There's just more places to have to visit, as Ignatz pointed out. I've certainly noticed a drop overall in posts lately, even before Steve's announcement of the move. 

Actually, all of the hobby/model boards seem rather dull, lately.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

I'm still here as well. I don't contribute much in any of the different forums (hence my low post count) but I always look in at least.

Dreamer, was it you who originally posted that link for the paper LIS Space Pod?? If so, could you post it again?? I seem not to be having any luck in finding it (or which forum it was in). My hard drive and then my computer crashed a month ago and took including that one among many, many others. Oh heck, it took them ALL. I was having a lot of printer problems when I was trying to print it out and never did get a satisfactory printout of that particular model.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm here. :wave: 

That's the great thing about cyberspace. Culty's board and this one may be on different systems now, but each is still just a click away.

Mark


----------



## Wizardofflight (Oct 24, 2001)

I'm still here. Just started the Y-Wing drawings and I'm looking at the M-Falcon as my next project.

Alan


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Raises hand...


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Barry, I found it: http://www.my-scifi-stuff.com/

It was a link Pygar put up in the general modeling BB. I'm still hoping someone has bluprints for the interior. Let me know if you still ahve printer trouble, I'll print it and mail it to you. Just tell me what weight caed stock.



Trek Ace said:


> I've certainly noticed a drop overall in posts lately, even before Steve's announcement of the move.
> 
> Actually, all of the hobby/model boards seem rather dull, lately.


Yeah, that always happens here this time of year. Don't know why.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

There's a space pod Yahoo group with CAD drawings based on the studio blueprints, etc. Wish I had the URL handy...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm still here and will remain. I've been to Iverson's new forum one time to check it out and won't likely be back as I don't contribute to his forums anyhow. About the only forum I've noticed not to have had much of a drop in posts in the "Movies For Modelers" forum. It seems to be continuing along just fine.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cult's is just one forum of many here. I'll stick around.
I'm none to happy with the way EZBoard forums work. HobbyTalk's software is the best bboard software I've encountered so far, and it's spoiled me. 

Seems like a 5-year step backward in tech to go to EZBoards, but whatever floats Steve's boat. I'll go there, see if I can figure out what the new posts are by tediously reading post dates, check the thread to see if I've even posted in it before by tediously scrolling thru it...


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Ah, thanks Dreamer!!

The printer I was using was just a problem unit. I've got another replacement almost ready to go as I need to have a working printer soon (being a club newsletter editor means I need to have printer capability) but I will let you know as soon as I get it set up and have tried a few printouts.

I haven't heard of any interior plans for this particular model though.

I've also noticed that the board activity has slowed down as well. I guess that the time of year does produce a noticeable shift in what people do online. It'll come back when more new items come available!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm here. And didn't even know about the new board.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Still here. Even though I signed into Steve's new board I don't plan to abandon Hobby Talk. Even if the Polar Lights board should disappear also there's still enough here to keep me coming back.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ Ditto. Actually, since signing up on steve's new board, I haven't been back to it. I do plan to check in from time to time (as I do with starship modeler), but hobbytalk is "home."


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I consider hobbytalk my "home" as well. In fact, it's my home page when I call up my browser.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah Its my home page too. Too the best of my knowledge the Polar Lights board is going to continue with or without PL as a sponsor so we need not worry about that. I'm glad to see some of us are still sticking around. This is also the 1 year anniversary for the Computer Generated Modeling forum so there will be a contest coming up by the end of the month. 
If any one has any contest ideas please help us out here. I'll be donating a kit for the prize and PNT models will be donating some stuff as well to add to the prize.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi
im still here


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeah, this place is home to me too, all the modeling forums together. That's why I couldn't abandon it with the mass exodus when Lisa was fired. Besides, the format between here and the Clubhouse was different then, and I couldn't adjust, so I stopped going there. The old Cult BB was mostly spaceship/hardware oriented, so I expect to be as much of a lurking non-entity there as I was on the Cult BB here. Will still post in the new movie/pop culture section though.

New name over there is "Jaques the Monkey". 

Barry, I haven't forgotten I promised you that Lost in space book! Trying to figure out a few details, particularly regarding lighting. I should try lighting something simple first, still never done it before, this one's going to be complicated. The guys talking in other thread about dispersing light with five minute epoxy has got me thinking again how to do some trouble spots.

No, this paper kit doesn't have an interior, but I was thinking...with a blueprint from the show, the paper kit could be a good template for a scratchbuilding novice like me to make a nice pod in styrene.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Yeah Its my home page too. Too the best of my knowledge the Polar Lights board is going to continue with or without PL as a sponsor so we need not worry about that. I'm glad to see some of us are still sticking around. This is also the 1 year anniversary for the Computer Generated Modeling forum so there will be a contest coming up by the end of the month.
> If any one has any contest ideas please help us out here. I'll be donating a kit for the prize and PNT models will be donating some stuff as well to add to the prize.


You mean like a modeling contest? I know it's a Computer Modeling forum, and a nice place, but I don't see too much of that sort of thing going on. Don't get me wrong, that's not a complaint but it leaves me with very few suggestions for a contest.

Not too helpful I'm sure so I'll shut up now.


----------



## Eric K (Jul 15, 2001)

<--Still here...just in major lurker mode lately.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah A modeling Contest, Thomas has graciously offered 50.00 in free decals for the winner and I will be donating a Ertl DS9 Kit MIB, and a PL TOS Enterprise Kit for the winner. 
Figure I would announce the prizes as to hopefully generate some interest in the contest.
Suggestions can be made through the suggestions thread That I'll be creating tonite.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry guys, but you'll still have to put up with me on _this_ BB. :wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Still here, though I'm still dealing with the two jobs = zero time dillemma.
When I finally do get a night or day off I'm usually too brain dead to do much more then lurk.

Bought a new PC Friday and still haven't been able to find the time to transfer everthing and find all of my original old program disks, etc...

Once I catch up on all that I plan on doing a couple of 2D drawings for Four Mad Men's 3D Galileo(simple small stuff, Scotty hatch and a never-seen theoretical port-side galley wall nothing integral to the model).

If anyone would have told me 15 years ago I'd be so busy that I'd one day buy a brand new computer and be too tired to tinker with it I would have told them they were nuts!!!

Oh, well...

Guess it's time I forget about the days of staying out all night and look forward to late-night glasses of warm milk instead... :tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Cult's is just one forum of many here. I'll stick around.
> I'm none to happy with the way EZBoard forums work. HobbyTalk's software is the best bboard software I've encountered so far, and it's spoiled me.
> 
> Seems like a 5-year step backward in tech to go to EZBoards, but whatever floats Steve's boat. I'll go there, see if I can figure out what the new posts are by tediously reading post dates, check the thread to see if I've even posted in it before by tediously scrolling thru it...


I saw where you mentioned elsewhere that Dave is now gone from PL as well(probably old news, but I rarely have time to read the posts there other then Thomas' "We're going to Need a Bigger Boat" thread that I get daily emailed updates of).

So is there going to be anyone left from PL that even knows about the board that will be posting the October announcements?(not a sponsor criticism, simply a big, giant. elephant-in-the-middle-of-the-room-obvious question)

Guess we might have to rely on the PL main website for release updates?

PL still attending any shows, etc?

We used to hear about how PL would someday make the kits we really wanted as soon as they got the other ones out of the way. 

Hopefully we'll at least get the 1/350th Refit. But hoping for those other long-promised kits seems to get more difficult every day, at least considering the lack of info coming from "official" sources.

I only hope to God that if they follow through with another batch of Trek subjects they will at least get to the 1/350th TOS Enterprise, or the approach of making the most popular stuff last will have become more tragic then it already has...

I'm still holding out hope for a 1/350th TOS Enterprise, though.
After that the rest will be gravy...

Guess we'll have to keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Still here as well, echoing what Jeff (aka Dreamer, aka Jaques the Monkey) said, well except for the one on one with Barry.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

We are here as well, I enjoy the "Clubhouse" BB as well as A FEW Yahoo Groups,BUT THIS is where it all Started for me! so I'll stick around till theres ONLY talk about Diecast LOL I'm kidding sorry

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Still here, but cruising both boards. Too many good tips and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I lurk. Therefore, I am. :wave:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Glad to see there are more than 15 of us still here lol


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Still hanging around. It's been dull lately I suspect since a lot of folks are mainly cool weather modelers and don't have as much going on during the summer. 

I've got a few projects very slowly going but I'm holding off on them until I get moved into my garage with all my mess making. The garage is a bit of a 1/1 scale modeling project since part of it will be finished as a sitting/reading room. The workshop area will about triple my current work space.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

After a long hiatus (and i still haven't posted my list of items that I hope to sell) I'm slowly getting back into things.... I finally got my replacement lower saucer from Cory (and a big thanks to him as ALL my outstanding issues had been dealt with) and I'm beginning to get the saucer ready so it can be mounted to the rest of the ship.

I still need to get that sticky paint issue resolved but I think it can be taken care of with a more thorough cleaning - which still needs to be done. I'm also looking to getting several other models into painting stage. They've been sitting far too long as well.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Barry Yoner said:


> After a long hiatus (and i still haven't posted my list of items that I hope to sell) I'm slowly getting back into things.... I finally got my replacement lower saucer from Cory (and a big thanks to him as ALL my outstanding issues had been dealt with) and I'm beginning to get the saucer ready so it can be mounted to the rest of the ship.
> 
> I still need to get that sticky paint issue resolved but I think it can be taken care of with a more thorough cleaning - which still needs to be done. I'm also looking to getting several other models into painting stage. They've been sitting far too long as well.


Sticky painting issue? Was it resin? If so, did you use resin primer?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

What is this resin Primer everyone is talking about?? 

I use regular spray paint on my resin kits and have never had a sticky paint issue at all on them, and I don't even wash the parts either. Just good ol 94 cents a can cheap spray paint at wal-mart. 
The only time I have had a sticky paint issue was with that new Krylon just for plastics crap paint.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

The front of the DN's secondary hull is indeed resin. Now, I had cleaned it beforehand... or at least I was sure I had done so...! This one part has defied all attempts to get primer (I used Testor's primer, one I have had great success with up at until recently) to dry on it. It dried on all of the styrene parts and heck, it even dried on the RESIN warp engine pylons!

I will once again strip that section down. I've received several suggestions a few months ago for doing some products to use on that resin part. I'd use the oven-cleaner method but that would soften up all the other primed sections and I'd have to remove it anyway. I''ve got some paint thinner with the name of "Recordsol" and the company name I can see is "Recochem". It's also described as being an all-purpose household cleaner eek: )as well as an alternative to turpentine. It is a thinner for oil varnish and oil-based paints.

I've heard that lacquer thinner is good for removing residue that may still be on there... also 409 cleaner (which I think I can get here in Canada). But first things first: remove the uncured Testor's primer. I also used that very same can to touch up my McDaniel Endeavor and guess what? The paint on the deflector dish is sticky still......  Got some removal to do there now, too.

I would appreciate any other suggestions if anyone has them.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

After you completely strip the offending primer/paint, let the part dry, THOROUGHLY.

Then spray on an acrylic sealer. Paint, clear coat, sealer, whatever, as long as it's water based. Be sure it covers the part completely, then let it dry completely.

LIGHTLY primer over that. The laquer primer is what's eating into the uncured, poorly mixed resin and staying soft.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm still here, for what its worth.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*still alive old friend*

dam, coodn't find the address for a while and was bummed, now im back and saved it once again.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm still here.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I am still hear and on the Cult board. I guess I will see how it goes, I am not happy with the new site and I am really sturggling to understand why the move occured.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm still here. I've never been one of the most frequent posters, but it sort of feels like "home" to me. For the longest time I never even knew what the PL forum was all about, since I had linked directly to Steve's forum, but I enjoy it. I check out Steve's forum regularly, but I'm not that keen on ezboard's software as Hobbytalk's. But hey, I'm sure Steve has his reasons...

Brad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm still here, too. Just been kinda busy lately working on my NX-01 kit. I've about got all the painting done, ready to start assembly (doesn't that just sound backward?), so I haven't been posting so very much. But I'm still enjoying things around here when I get the chance, Capt. and Thomas!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I like it here so I'll stick around. :thumbsup:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Glad to still have everyone aboard.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

I'm still here too.

I've been over to Cult's new bb a few times, but the registration issues are still unresolved. Its a mess and it seems like lame software is the cause. So as much for ease of use as for all the familiar folk who still frequent here, its on my list of daily stops.

Also, compliments to Dave and Thomas for giving the new board a flavor that is just a bit more fearless and open to honest _adult_ conversation as well as to the easy stuff.

John O.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Still here!!

Huzz


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This question might popup next door soon, since RC2/PL went AWOL.
But I will stay.

I can hear it now from everyone. YOU STILL HERE. :jest:

Lloyd :freak:


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

Well I'm still here, as long as people don't think I'm a total jerk.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Darth Bill said:


> Well I'm still here, as long as people don't think I'm a total jerk.


Never thought that of you, I am the only one here. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Darth Bill said:


> Well I'm still here, as long as people don't think I'm a total jerk.


I don't think of you as a total jerk, either.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Darth Bill said:


> Well I'm still here, as long as people don't think I'm a total jerk.


What do you mean by _total_?:jest:


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

still on board hi, also still posting on pl and now on cults new board hope cult's picks up a bit....
clubhouse? Am I invited?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I`m still here too - I miss many features in the new board, and the "look and feel" isn`t very comfortable. I take a look there frequently, but I don`t really follow threads like I do here.

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Darth Bill (Oct 5, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Never thought that of you, I am the only one here. :lol:


Thanks, Lloyd. I think I ruffled feathers by asking about garage kits and the apparant ongoing fighting about "who sucks the worst". Makes me wonder about this whole notion of a garage kit community. Sure there's cool stuff, but WOW can it be a bear to deal with. Clearly I'm coming into this late.

Me, I'm just here to build models :hat: 




John O said:


> What do you mean by total?


 :lol: I like it!


----------



## MHaz (Aug 18, 1999)

*Still Here!*

I'm sticking around here, too... I'm like most of you guys, I like HobbyTalk's BB system waay better than EZBoard's...

Never hurts to have multiple forums to discuss our hobby!

Mike


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

MHaz said:


> I'm sticking around here, too... I'm like most of you guys, I like HobbyTalk's BB system waay better than EZBoard's...
> 
> Never hurts to have multiple forums to discuss our hobby!
> 
> Mike


You said it. Over here is really friendly to post. I wanted to post pictures over at EZ and it ain't.

You know it is getting crowded over here. The more the merrier. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Still here, though [all together now]mostly as a lurker[/all together now]. Haven't built much since, well, since forever.

José


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

me to still here and I can say cult and thomas!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

grantf said:


> me to still here and I can say cult and thomas!


Only if you can duck flying objects. :jest:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

im still here. im on cult's board and the ones on ez board.
this is still my favorite


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

*ummm...present..urrr here....reporting for duty*

:thumbsup: still here! Never give up on a good thing.I just more forums to write at.Aha adding more minion staging ports,hehehe, we will take over the internet and flood it with models 





improvise,adapt and overcome we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I'm still here, too! Gonna stay, considering that I visit all six of the subjects in the modeling section!


----------

